# Crazy price for some 18v lithium ion Bosch drills



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm quite confused. Exactly what is the prices on these sets you're selling?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'm quite confused. Exactly what is the prices on these sets you're selling?


$249.80 to electriciantalk members. Our coupon system is messed up on our site, so sorry for OP verbage. Otherwise I would just make a $100 off coupon and post it here.

Edited it a little, so hopefully it is a little more clear. Both links are the same exact set.

JJ


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Help me out... what's the difference between the two part numbers?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> help me out... What's the difference between the two part numbers?


11,000.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Help me out... what's the difference between the two part numbers?


hehe, nothing. I just put them up there so you can see the part numbers. English is hard for me to convey at times...........unfortunately English is my only language

JJ


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a good price. I was at a the Lowes today and they had just the 1 drill for $269.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice. I just bought a Hilti sfh18volt cordless hammer though, darn.....


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

just placed a order, sent you a PM.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

If only I hated waited a big longer.

I'll have to make due with my NiCd drill.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> If only I hated waited a big longer.
> 
> I'll have to make due with my NiCd drill.


Your a helper.... the nicad will last you until your a journeyman.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I just wanted to update this thread a little, since we have had quite a few responces on it with questions. Yes we can still get these, finding them is another story. That is why such long shipping times of 2-3 weeks. 

They are brand new in the box (bag), not refurbished or used in anyway. And they are not demo models. 100% brand new.

JJ


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Nice. I just bought a Hilti sfh18volt cordless hammer though, darn.....


I got to use one of those on the job, I like it a LOT. Very expensive, tho.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Got a shipping notice a few days ago, my toolset from AC toolsupply due to arrive today by UPS..will report back here with photos and feedback.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

so i bought one of these combo kits and received it today. it's a nice combo set. the 18v drill driver is only a 2 speed, the 18v impactor is a impactor. Both items are a good buy at $250, about $125 each tool including 1 battery per tool and a 30 min charger. comparing the two items to my 18v hilti impactor and 18v hilti 3speed drill driver hammer... they owned the bosch.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Almost got a Bosch hammer drill for $20 at a garage sale today.... except when I plugged it to test it the hammer wouldn't engage. Almost saved a couple hundred bucks. Almost.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cguillas said:


> Almost got a Bosch hammer drill for $20 at a garage sale today.... except when I plugged it to test it the hammer wouldn't engage. Almost saved a couple hundred bucks. Almost.


 Oh man garage sales can be the best as far as value goes. Ive seen many a wives put their husbands tools out on the table because of divorce, he doesnt use them, still in their packaging from the 90's, or hes not home and they just had a fight. I got a perfectly working craftsman skill saw for 10 bucks. Back when craftsman was still good.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> so i bought one of these combo kits and received it today. it's a nice combo set. the 18v drill driver is only a 2 speed, the 18v impactor is a impactor. Both items are a good buy at $250, about $125 each tool including 1 battery per tool and a 30 min charger. comparing the two items to my 18v hilti impactor and 18v hilti 3speed drill driver hammer... they owned the bosch.


I honestly don't see the need for anything more than a 2 speed drill.

Torque, and speed.

Anytime I use a dewalt with 3 speeds I jump from number 1 all the way to 3, who needs 2?

Just pull the trigger a little lighter.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

$250 for a home garage workshop drill and impactor set, not bad...


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Slowforthecones,

If you have any buddies out there that have Bosch 18V Litheon tools, you might want to see if any of them can let you use the BAT618 vs the BAT609. The slimpack batteries that combo kit comes with are nice for weight and slims down the tool a little, but they only produce 1.3 a-h. The standard battery is 2.6 a-h. 

The 618 will fit both the tool and work on the charger. 

You can also check out aftermarket battery manufactures for any power tool. Generally the manufactures will only put out batteries that are 3.0a-h at the most. Aftermarket manufactures will produce batteries all the way up to 4.2a-h that I have seen. They are also generally cheaper than the tool manufactures battery. Any company that makes a power tool, sells more batteries than they do the tools. My brother in law is a plumber and said he buys a ton of Dewalt batteries vs the tools themselves. I would image it is the same for you guys as well.

JJ


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup, and if you have old worn out batteries take the old pack to a Batteries Plus store and they'll rebuild you a new pack for half the cost of a new brand name pack.



Aiken Colon said:


> Slowforthecones,
> 
> If you have any buddies out there that have Bosch 18V Litheon tools, you might want to see if any of them can let you use the BAT618 vs the BAT609. The slimpack batteries that combo kit comes with are nice for weight and slims down the tool a little, but they only produce 1.3 a-h. The standard battery is 2.6 a-h.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

So just out of my own curosity I went to the Bosch service center today. I tried out a slim pack 18V litheon vs the fat pack on the same impactor. BIG difference. 

They also broke out the 36V rotary hammer and we used a slim pack 36V vs the fat pack 36V, once again a really big difference.

The 36V fat pack has a lower a-h rating than the 18V litheon. I would highly recommend possibly going through a third party and getting higher a-h rated batteries than manufactures put out. All of them are guilty of this practice because they want to be able to market battery life. Less a-h = longer life.

JJ


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

So what's the latest steal or deal you got..any deals on batteries?


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> Less a-h = longer life.


Mr. Colon, that makes no sense. More amp hours equals longer life. A 3.6Ah battery means that you can draw 1 Amp of current for 3.6 hours. A 4.5Ah battery means you can run the same load for 4.5 hours. More Ah=longer life.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

cguillas said:


> Mr. Colon, that makes no sense. More amp hours equals longer life. A 3.6Ah battery means that you can draw 1 Amp of current for 3.6 hours. A 4.5Ah battery means you can run the same load for 4.5 hours. More Ah=longer life.


hmmm not sure. You guys would probably understand it more than me. The Bosch factory service rep is the one that explained it to me. He explained it as 1.8ah = 1.8amp per hour drawn vs 3.6 amps per hour drawn. 1/2 the capacity of the battery at 1.8ah would equal the same length of charge as the 3.6ah. That is how he explained it. 

JJ


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> So what's the latest steal or deal you got..any deals on batteries?


I will post up this weeks deals. About 50% of them sold out fast. These items I get my hands on are clearance items by Bosch. Distributors snatch them up super fast. 

The best one I saw for the 20th to the 27th list was an 18V impactor and 1/2" 18V drill for around $159. Ni-cad on both. They sold out before I could even get an order in.

Here is what is left:

-10" Dual Bevel Slide Miter Saw
-10" Single Bevel Slide Miter Saw
-14.4V 1/2" Impactor Wrench
-12V 1/2" Impactor Wrench
-14.4V 1/2" Impactor Wrench
-14.4V Brute-Tough Drill/Driver
-1-1/8" Breaker Hammer Kit
-5/8" SDS-Plus Concrete Drill
-2 HP Fixed-Base Router
-4-1/2" Small Angle Grinder - 6 Amp - I have a better deal currently on the site for a 4-1/2" Bosch grinder
-14" Abrasive Cutoff Machine
-10 Gauge Nibbler

If I get something from Makita before the end of the month I will let you guys know what is on clearance.

I also have an inside track on Bosch factory re-stock items. These are not refurbished, but not new either. They were returned for whatever reason and carry full warranty. I would say about 90% of these items are stock rotation items from the big stores.

JJ


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

alittle off topic but I've been wanting to buy bulk amounts of those fish stix / glow rods for wire fishing fire alarm... i keep snappin em on tight bends. looking for 1/4" and 3/16" sticks.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> alittle off topic but I've been wanting to buy bulk amounts of those fish stix / glow rods for wire fishing fire alarm... i keep snappin em on tight bends. looking for 1/4" and 3/16" sticks.


I will get you some pricing today. How many is bulk? They also sell just the ends if you ever have an issue with pulling them off. The only ones I carry are the Ideal ones.

JJ


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Whatcha got and is the price good? I keep snappin em. getting pricey.


----------

